# Long Lasting Moisturiser



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What do you guys find best?

I have tried all sorts from Nivea, things from Avon, even the ones you get in a gift set with aftershave.

However, all of them seem to dry out after a few hours leaving my face dry. 

I might try the Bulldog range from Boots next, but is there any others i should try?

T.I.A


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

been using nivea q10 for the past 7 years ! , no issues and i have very dry skin

wilkos sell it half the price than in boots


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Anthony Logistics


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Boots No 7 range for men is pretty good stuff.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I use "simple" moistruiser it's good for me and good on price


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have dry skin especially on my hands, face and feet. For years I always used to use cocoa butter, but recently I started buying some Body Shop products and am really impressed.

Their hydrating face gel will last throughout the day without drying up. I also love their Hemp products

http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_gb/search/search.aspx?Search=hemp&orderdesc=true

I have the foot and hand protectors. Even after washing your hands, they still remain moisturised. i'm really impressed.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Lidls! Been using it for years now with no complaints, better than nivea etc


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Palmers Cocoa Butter. I use it all over after a shower every morning.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dizzle77 said:


> I have dry skin especially on my hands, face and feet. For years I always used to use cocoa butter, but recently I started buying some Body Shop products and am really impressed.
> 
> Their hydrating face gel will last throughout the day without drying up. I also love their Hemp products
> 
> ...


Ive heard nothing but good reports about there hemp products too.

Cant seem to find the hydrating face gel.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

mattastra said:


> Ive heard nothing but good reports about there hemp products too.
> 
> Cant seem to find the hydrating face gel.


 they don't do a hemp face gel.

This is the one that I currently use. it's more of a cream than a gel though

http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_g...atCode=C_SkinCare_MensSkinCare&prdcode=56819m

I've have also used this one too though. this is the gel. It states that it is better for oily skin, but it worked great for me on my dry skin

http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_g...atCode=C_SkinCare_MensSkinCare&prdcode=56822m


----------



## gav425 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> I have dry skin especially on my hands, face and feet. For years I always used to use cocoa butter, but recently I started buying some Body Shop products and am really impressed.
> 
> Their hydrating face gel will last throughout the day without drying up. I also love their Hemp products
> 
> ...


+1 for The Body Shop Hemp hand protector. It cost me £10 for a large tube but its the best hand cream I have ever used.


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

I've tried many products over the years but have started to use an oil as a moisturiser.
I use it at night and a little in the morning. Face does look oily at first but quickly gets absorbed.
Look on ebay for handmade soap by pamper cafe then find facial oil on there.
Its cheap and lasts for ages - great after a shave.

Mand


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I've had very dry skin for years and have tried lots of creams. At the moment the cream of choice for my face is by Oilatum, it can be found in the specialist skin bit in Boots.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

L'Oreal for Men is good stuff, IMO anyway. They do several different types, according to your skin i.e oily/greasy, dry, sensitive, tinted etc


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Loreal Turbo Boost - because I'm worth it


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Jai said:


> L'Oreal for Men is good stuff, IMO anyway. They do several different types, according to your skin i.e oily/greasy, dry, sensitive, tinted etc


agreed.

but for hands, atrixo intensive is amazing


----------

